# Swedish woman stabbed to death by 15-year-old refugee



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Alexandra Mezher (22), a Swedish refugee shelter worker, was stabbed to death Monday by a teenage male asylum seeker in the western Swedish coastal town of Molndal, near Gothenburg, authorities said.

LiveLeak.com - Swedish woman stabbed to death by 15-year-old refugee


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I think it is time for the Vikings to make a come back
you know the whole berserker thing.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Inviting 7 th century barbarians into a peace loving modern culture was bound to have problems. We have similar ones thanks to the jacka$$e$ in charge.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Eventually the Swedish population is going to have to start fighting back. The muslims and their own government are their enemy. Surely they must see this.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Some woman was stabbed in some other country is news?

How about this, last weekend there were 3 killed and 17 wounded by gunfire in Chicago in our OWN country. 

I don't give one rats ass about some woman in some other country that was stabbed to death. We've got one hell of a lot bigger set of problems right here that we should be paying attention to.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Some woman was stabbed in some other country is news?
> 
> How about this, last weekend there were 3 killed and 17 wounded by gunfire in Chicago in our OWN country.
> 
> I don't give one rats ass about some woman in some other country that was stabbed to death. We've got one hell of a lot bigger set of problems right here that we should be paying attention to.


The cops tell us it is mostly gang violence. It's regrettable I'll admit, but I'm not too upset about the criminals capping each other. JMHO.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> The cops tell us it is mostly gang violence. It's regrettable I'll admit, but I'm not too upset about the criminals capping each other. JMHO.


Yeah, I get that people are not very upset about it... that's kind of the problem.

We, as a society, are doing jack-squat about it, we are just ignoring it while paying attention to useless crap like some woman in wherever-the-hell-she-was getting stabbed.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Yeah, I get that people are not very upset about it... that's kind of the problem.
> 
> We, as a society, are doing jack-squat about it, we are just ignoring it while paying attention to useless crap like some woman in wherever-the-hell-she-was getting stabbed.


I see Chicago as three standard deviations out. I'm not seeing that kind of violence where I live. Rahm E. has made a particular mess of that city.

But I see your point. We should worry about what happens at home first, and let the Swedes rule their own country. Still, it IS news.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Still, it IS news.


No, it is simply the powers-that-be in some power-base creating a distraction and feeding the bias.

It's only "news" to people who are captured in the thralls of normalcy bias, caught in a positive feedback loop of believing bull#%(& because all we listen to is the same bull#%(& "news" over and over and this fits what we expect to hear.

Some random non-public-figure woman getting stabbed in some random country is NOT international news in any way, shape or form... and if it's getting pushed as such, then we need to take a look at who is doing the pushing and what agenda they are serving.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Point taken. The media does try to direct us, that's for sure.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Point taken. The media does try to direct us, that's for sure.


Yes sir, and after re-reading what I said my tone is much sharper than I intended I hop I in no way caused you offense, certainly none was meant.

As somebody who has worked the news media for the last 30 years in various roles, I have a different take on the media than most people... most people think that the media in general push ideology as a goal of "I want to change the world to think the way I think," and that's pretty much dead wrong.

The reason they do what they do is to get you convinced that their particular outlet is right and the others are inferior... not because they believe what they say, but rather because they need you paying attention to them to make money.

IT. IS. ALL. ABOUT. THE. MONEY.

Readership. Listeners. Clicks. Downloads. ALL of those equal money, and they want the money.

People like, say, Limbaugh (for example) create their own little world of influence, and it's his job to capture people in that world and keep them there... make up "buzzphrases" and get people saying those phrases, thinking those thoughts. Keep people only listening to him, and those like him, so that they can keep the ratings up and the dollars flowing.

I had a co-worker the other day tell me that she "only listens to Fox news because I agree with them". I felt sad for her, not because I think Fox is any worse than the rest of the media (they aren't, nor are they any better) but rather because in doing that, she is buying the lie... choosing "a" "side" and ignoring everything else.

NO.

QUESTION EVERYTHING. Everybody lies.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Additionally, I think this is a perfect example of a "story" that displays my point exactly.

Here's a story about a stabbing death in London a couple days ago: Young man stabbed to death at park playground

Did anybody outside of that neighborhood hear about it? No. Some random guy was stabbed to death in a country we don't live in, and it was not international news.

In the story mentioned above, some random woman was stabbed to death in a country we don't live in. What is the difference? There is a twist that will help the media sell, a hot-button media-generated "story" ready for examples to plug into the narrative.

In truth, we have two equally dead people, we have two equally guilty people, and that's it.

Everything else is hype designed... DESIGNED (I don't use that word by accident, have no doubts, this is DESIGNED) to sell. The more upset they can make people, the more hype they can generate, the more money they make.

It really is just that simple. Follow the money.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Maybe Sweden needs to hold classes to tell the "refugees" that stabbing people isn't considered normal.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> No, it is simply the powers-that-be in some power-base creating a distraction and feeding the bias.
> 
> It's only "news" to people who are captured in the thralls of normalcy bias, caught in a positive feedback loop of believing bull#%(& because all we listen to is the same bull#%(& "news" over and over and this fits what we expect to hear.
> 
> Some random non-public-figure woman getting stabbed in some random country is NOT international news in any way, shape or form... and if it's getting pushed as such, then we need to take a look at who is doing the pushing and what agenda they are serving.


There is a very good reason why this is news; it is yet another piece of news that has a common theme running through it.

Another interesting article regarding the government sponsored Islamic invasion:

Islamic rage erupts over Christian march

Those are not ISIS members; they are Muslims making it clear that they are going to conquer England.

Yes, it is a shame that gangs are making life miserable for some communities. That is our domestic problem. We don't need another problem.

Take the European woe as a warning of what is coming our way. Or, continue to ignore it and rely on the notion that you are so far in the woods that none of this is going to matter to you.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> There is a very good reason why this is news; it is yet another piece of news that has a common theme running through it.


The reason it is news is because it SELLS. Period.

The only reason ANYTHING is news is because it sells.

There are MANY things going on in this world that are exceedingly dangerous western civilization, but they don't sell so they are not news.

People care about things that push their buttons, and so the news sells whatever generates interest.

I make no comment at all about the muzzies and their influence, all I am trying to state is that this item is news only because it sells. There's crackpot people (many of whom are muzzie) all over the globe doing whacked out stuff but it's not news because the ability to turn it into a selling point isn't there.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Some woman was stabbed in some other country is news?
> 
> How about this, last weekend there were 3 killed and 17 wounded by gunfire in Chicago in our OWN country.
> 
> I don't give one rats ass about some woman in some other country that was stabbed to death. We've got one hell of a lot bigger set of problems right here that we should be paying attention to.


actually - more interested in this stabbing than the stupid-as-can-be dingus killing each other ..... they got cold this weekend and decided to shoot up a luxury hotel lobby .....

is there really that much difference in their savage behavior?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> Alexandra Mezher (22), a Swedish refugee shelter worker, was stabbed to death Monday by a teenage male asylum seeker in the western Swedish coastal town of Molndal, near Gothenburg, authorities said.
> LiveLeak.com - Swedish woman stabbed to death by 15-year-old refugee


I am sure that America will find out about Muslim killers soon enough, but here it won't be stabbing deaths, it will be by gunfire. There are more incidents like San Bernadino waiting to happen.
It could be Richmond,VA or Louisville KY or Seattle WA, but it will happen.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> I am sure that America will find out about Muslim killers soon enough, but here it won't be stabbing deaths, it will be by gunfire. There are more incidents like San Bernadino waiting to happen.
> It could be Richmond,VA or Louisville KY or Seattle WA, but it will happen.


I have little faith that citizens carrying firearms, which number about 2-3 % in most states, can stop this. What can we do?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> I am sure that America will find out about Muslim killers soon enough, but here it won't be stabbing deaths, it will be by gunfire. There are more incidents like San Bernadino waiting to happen.
> It could be Richmond,VA or Louisville KY or Seattle WA, but it will happen.


It will be more then gunfire eventually. They want a larger body count. Look for dirty nukes, chemical, biological, and Grid attacks. They will expand in frequency, sophistication, geographic area of distruction, and casualties. It's coming. Mark my words.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Watch the video in the link, it is amazing. The prime minister, or president, or whatever they have said this basically,

As we import more of these young orphans, there may be more violence. Remember they come from a harsh life.

LOL WHAT! The dude said it with a straight face, it is quite possible that he knows the whole thing is ridiculous or he is really that dumb trying to figure a way to import more refugees while avoiding violence. If any Swedish, I am interested in hearing about this guy's background. He must have some ties to the big banks or something crazy.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Yeah, I get that people are not very upset about it... that's kind of the problem.
> 
> We, as a society, are doing jack-squat about it, we are just ignoring it while paying attention to useless crap like some woman in wherever-the-hell-she-was getting stabbed.


I bet they would do a hell of a lot about it if it was 3 people killed and several wounded by Islamic refugee's.
the next day you would hear on the news gang banger assaulted and killed the entire house project of refugees.
yes any violence is horrible and yes we do need to do something about it. Look at that other thread about a 60 year old guy going to prison for selling firearms that he legally bought and then wonder why?
now thing of this about 80% of the people in gangs are under age and almost all have felony's so they are not suppose to even get near a gun? let alone have on in possession 24-7 this is the problem if criminals obeyed laws they wouldn't be criminals and a lot of police know it but what do they do get praised by the department they work for because they busted some guy doing his think not bothering anyone and then let the freaks do as they please. that is what is called a conspiracy.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> The cops tell us it is mostly gang violence. It's regrettable I'll admit, but I'm not too upset about the criminals capping each other. JMHO.


It's not regrettable at all unless it's innocent people. There's is no way to stop mutual combat. I'm fine with criminals killing each other, they are a burden on society and do not value their lives or anyone elses.

You live by the sword then you die by the sword.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

They just keep playing the hits over there in Swedishland.


----------

